# So, what’s Huesca like?



## Poppyandnoodle (Jan 7, 2019)

As mentioned previously my daughter moves out there to study in two weeks. 
She is still unsure whether she should take her car ( right now we are thinking that she should go and see and come back for it later if she needs. Or I get to go on a road trip through France to deliver it and visit her 👍) I thought you folk would be the best to advise her on what it is like and how easy it is to get about. 
So hit me with any info you have about living there, particularly about buses etc. 
She will be living onsite at the airport. 

Thanks all.


----------



## dm1969 (Apr 4, 2019)

Huesca is truly beautiful. Without a car you won't get far though. Equally, without a car you won't be able to enjoy what Huesca has to offer which is some of the most beautiful scenery, national parks and towns/villages in Spain. I did a similar road trip many years ago through France and camped in Huesca (place called Broto - worth looking up).


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Could I suggest hiring a car? Long term car hire rates are often quite good in Spain, even for under 25s. That way nobody has to drive through France or from Santander, breakdowns are not a problem, and the steering wheel is on the correct side. Alternatively buy a scooter or bike.

I only pass round Huesca, stopping at the out of town shopping centre which has a McDonalds, Carrefour, Chinese shop, cafeteria and fuel garage. There are always lots of foreign vehicles there just passing through.
However I did some research on the airport. It seems that only the trainees use it now, which is why the training company provide the buses into and out of town. Nobody else goes there. 1Okm is a long way to walk into town, and would seem even longer on the way home with a quantity of shopping. A taxi was around €20 but could perhaps be shared.
The whole set up reminded me of adventure training where you do everything as a group, learn new skills, and hopefully make lots of new friends.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ccm47 said:


> Could I suggest hiring a car? Long term car hire rates are often quite good in Spain, even for under 25s. That way nobody has to drive through France or from Santander, breakdowns are not a problem, and the steering wheel is on the correct side. Alternatively buy a scooter or bike.


Also bear in mind that after a certain period a UK registered car may have to be matriculated to Spanish plates. And that is neither easy nor cheap.



> Bringing a UK-registered vehicle
> 
> If you register as a resident or spend longer than 6 months of the year in Spain, you must register your vehicle with the Spanish authorities and you may need to pay some taxes. You can read the European Union’s guidance on car registration rules and taxes in Spain.


https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-spain#driving-in-spain


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Poppyandnoodle said:


> As mentioned previously my daughter moves out there to study in two weeks.
> 
> She is still unsure whether she should take her car ( right now we are thinking that she should go and see and come back for it later if she needs. Or I get to go on a road trip through France to deliver it and visit her ) I thought you folk would be the best to advise her on what it is like and how easy it is to get about.
> 
> ...




We live close to Huesca and are there often. The town is very walkable and the local bus covers most areas. We first visited there 8 years ago when looking for a retirement site. We walked everywhere. Your daughter shouldn’t have a problem getting around. The airport is slightly outside the city. The attached gives you the local bus routes there.
https://www.checkmybus.com/huesca



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

